# SNS number, or utente number - How long to get? Did you get a receipt when applying?



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

I applied online for my SNS number, or utente number. But when I submitted my email with attachments, I did not receive any automatic reply/receipt saying my email was received. 

Did you have the same experience? Or did you get a receipt when you applied online?

How long did it take for you to finally get your health number? Did it come in the mail?


----------

